# Plasma arc lighters for backpacking



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.phoneskope.com/store/product/10/529/

One thing I always have in my arsenal when I head into the wild is a fire starting kit. I have never actually "needed" a fire, but it gives peace of mind to know I can make one if I need it. This is a must for my hunting pack, no matter what the hunt entails.

My fire starting kit is simple. I have a Bic lighter, magnesium, and a pill bottle stuffed to the brim with vasoline covered cotton balls. I put all this in a ziplock sandwich bag and stuff it away in a corner of my pack.

I'm curious what peoples thoughts are on these electric, rechargeable plasma lighters like linked above. The promo says that it has up to 300 lights on one charge. That would be sufficient for the longest of hunts or backpacking trips in my world. I would not anticipate being out for more than 4-5 days. (knock on wood...) Gimmick? Or is this technology legit?

What is your fire starting kit? Any other things we should be considering?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are designed for lighting cigarettes and cigars and what ever else you can get into the small space where the arc is at. Plus some reviews that I have read about them say that the discharge rate is a lot greater than what is advertised. 

I keep my fire making tools simple. I still have some strike anywhere matches along with a couple of Bic lighters, and a candle. If I know it is going to be real wet I will also have a small container of PVC cement that is very flammable.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I keep Trioxane tablets, a bic lighter, and a magnesium stick and striker in a small dry bag that always stays in my pack along with my first aid kit. I was always taught to have the ability to make a fire a few different ways. 

Have never used the plasma arc lighters there, but that Pyro Putty stuff that Phoneskope sells is a pretty efficient fuel source for getting a fire started. Long burn time. Considering swapping out the trioxane tablets. Have also done as Vanilla mentioned in the past and kept a pill bottle full of cotton balls coated in vaseline.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> My fire starting kit is simple. I have a Bic lighter, magnesium, and a pill bottle stuffed to the brim with vasoline covered cotton balls. I put all this in a ziplock sandwich bag and stuff it away in a corner of my pack.


Same setup. Simple, cheap and works.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fire starting for emergencies in any weather conditions? Small road flare > all. You can start much larger pieces of wood, even damp. They make some faster burn smaller flares that are a fraction of the size of the big automotive ones. They are completely waterproof.


-DallanC


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Utah-based company sells that Insta-Fire as shown on Shark Tank. It's not a way to start a fire but it lights under extreme conditions and stays lit. Wouldn't hurt to have some of with your matches and lighters.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm with Dallan on the road flares. Dad used them back in the 60's to light a fire. (the big ones) 


I like Magnesium over a Bic in the cold weather. While ice fishing at Fish Lake my cousin couldn't light a smoke with one from being so cold. Tater chips work as a good fuel to get fire going.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

I've had too many lighters fail on me when I needed them most...out of fuel, wimpy flame, or just broken from me getting frustrated with the kid safe button and stomping on them. But I just found these peanut/bullet lighters. Fill them with fuel, flint and steel striker on a cotton wick, and they light right up. Small enough that you can carry several in case one ends up dry. To round it out for when I want a bivy stove, I got this stove and some solid fuel pellets. I use a higher-quality one for a camp cook stove, and once the flames are going, it burns even rotten and moist wood. If I really need it, between the stove, lighter, and fuel pellets, I figure I can make a warming or cooking fire without running out of fuel or relying on anything that has much of a chance of breaking. I'm also getting some flares now.


----------

